#ubuntu-testing 2009-06-08
<ara> good morning all
<ara> jcollado: hi!
<jcollado> ara: Buenos días
<ara> I haven't looked to the code of your merge request carefully, but just one question
<ara> jcollado: if you no longer use the -f parameter, what happen if two suites do have the same name but different folders?
<ara> jcollado: (and you just want to run one of them)
<jcollado> You'll have to select the application to differentiate them
<jcollado> ara: Anyway, the filtering with the -s option is done by file (with or without .xml file), not by suite name as stated in the .xml file so I think is quite the same, right?
<ara> jcollado: yes, the -s is by filename, but without folder. So yes, the only way to differentiate them is by adding -a <application>
<davmor2> Morning All
#ubuntu-testing 2009-06-09
<ara> morning!
<cr3> jcollado: hey dude, glad to hear you like my graph :)
<jcollado> cr3: Yes, it's a nice help to figure out what's happening
<ara> jcollado, cr3: what graph?
<cr3> jcollado: I've emailed ara the graph png file
<jcollado> cr3: I did also.
<eeejay> howdy cr3
<cr3> eeejay: yo mama
<eeejay> cr3: :)
<eeejay> cr3, i need to start uploading this crap so you could look at it too
<cr3> eeejay: just create a branch somewhere under your account on launchpad
#ubuntu-testing 2009-06-10
<ara> jcollado: hey!
<jcollado> ara: Hola
<ara> jcollado: I just wanted to ask you about your comment on mago vs. libmago
<ara> don't you really think it will be confusing to have both as "mago"
<ara> ?
<davmor2> hello all
<jcollado> ara: What's the difference between mago and libmago?
<ara> hey davmor2
<ara> jcollado: mago is the whole framework, meaning: the library, the runner and the tests. libmago would be just the library
<jcollado> ara: Then we might use python-mago
<ara> jcollado: yes, that's another possibility
<jcollado> ara: Other thing to take into account if we proceed with the changes regarding the test suite discovery
<jcollado> ara: is that the runner is now port of the library. Should we split the library in two different parts?
<ara> jcollado: mmm, tricky...
<ara> jcollado: here, the question behind would be: does it make sense to have the library installed without the runner?
<ara> jcollado: I think it does
<jcollado> ara: As long as it's possible to run the test cases without the runner, yes.
<ara> jcollado: well, not the "test cases" as we use it now, but it would be possible to use the library as a standalone library to create scripts without the testcases library if people want to
<ara> jcollado: not as something that we encourage to do, but as technically possible
<jcollado> ara: Then the library should contain only the applications part, but not the runner and the test suite part
<jcollado> ara: Do you agree?
<ara> jcollado: I think that both solutions have pros and cons
<jcollado> jcollado: Maybe we can move this discussion to the maillist so that everybody can think about it
<jcollado> ara: ^
<ara> jcollado: :D
<jcollado> Working at home is bad. You may eventually talk to yourself.
<ara> jcollado: yes, but first I would like to merge the mago branch to trunk, announce it in the mailing list, and then discuss the rest of the stuff
<jcollado> ara: OK. I understand the priorities
<ara> jcollado: I will rename desktoptesting to mago, if you think is more appropriate, and then discuss the rest of the things
<ara> jcollado: is that ok?
<jcollado> ara: Sure
 * ara -> lunch
<Opr8iVe> Good morning!
<davmor2> hello
<Opr8iVe> Was wondering if youall wanted install results for 9.04 unr on the brand new Dell Mini10v
<Opr8iVe> if so, where would an apropriate place be to submit that?
<persia> Opr8iVe, We've completed the test phase for the 9.04 images (which is why they are shipped).
<persia> That said, if the overall experience is not so good, the best thing to do is file bugs.
<Opr8iVe> Yes, but theres a list of known compatable / issues hardware there, and the new Dell Mini 10 series isnt listed
<persia> If the overall experience is good, and you're up for reverifying it during the karmic cycle, so 9.10 can be even better, there's a wiki page.
<Opr8iVe> The install went great! Once I figured out that Imagewriter chokes if theres spaces in the path to the image file.
<persia> Which imagewriter did you use?
<Opr8iVe> whatever 9.04 apt-get gave me
<Opr8iVe> Im not at that computer right now, so I can't be sure
<persia> OK.  When you can find out, please file a bug.  That should be fixed.
<persia> If it works great, please add notes on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/Machines/Netbooks
<Opr8iVe> ah.. cool.. thats what I was looking for.. Thanks!
<persia> We'd appreciate it if you'd also volunteer to help test the Alpha and Beta images for the 9.10 release as they become available, to maintain the documentation on that model.
<persia> (right now, Jaunty is the right thing to have documented.  Come 9.10 beta (or maybe a bit earlier), there will be an effort to update the page.
<persia> And, once there's so many models there it becomes hard to track, we'll drop the page, and no longer have to warn people that it may not work on some models.
<Opr8iVe> Sure.. Tho, Im no *nix guru.. I've played with it for years on and off, but am comfortable with the cli
<Opr8iVe> Been (almost) windows free for 1.5 years now
<Opr8iVe> wife still needs some convertin' :)
<persia> Excellent.  The milestone schedule is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KarmicReleaseSchedule
<persia> We usually start testing (in this channel) on the Tuesday for a given Thursday milestone, just to knock out the kinks.
<charlie-tca> Is the tracker going to be updated for alpha 2?
<persia> So, the Alpha 2 image testing ought start sometime soonish.
<persia> charlie-tca, That's a good question.  One hopes so, as it's that time.
<Opr8iVe> Rather relentless schedual yall keep, heh..
<charlie-tca> My thought, exactly. Supposed to release tomorrow
<persia> Opr8iVe, Well, we need to test quite a bit to be able to make sure that we have a decent release each six months.  Most of the "Alpha" milestones generate *lots* of bugs, but as we get closer, it becomes more just making sure nothing big broke since last time, and the big bugs from last time are really closed.
<charlie-tca> bbl
<Opr8iVe> okay.. Im gonna fire up the ubuntu partition.. Probably be back later.
<slangasek> alpha2 candidate images posted
<slangasek> and back down again, grub-pc was missing from the disks
<eeejay> hey cr3?
<cr3> eeejay: yo
<eeejay> cr3, i am having a hard time deciding how we should be harvesting mago results in checkbox
<eeejay> cr3, should i have it embedded in test.description?
<cr3> eeejay: can you pastebin or upload the output of mago?
<eeejay> cr3, the test results in mago don't go to stdout, they are written to a result file
<cr3> eeejay: right, that output :)
<cr3> eeejay: I have a feeling it is similar in concept to lsb which also creates some result file in its own format
<eeejay> cr3, first of all, this is the last log line, after running a mago script: http://paste2.org/p/258493
<cr3> eeejay: the solution is essentially to parse the result file and create new test instances for each test parsed: test = Test(None, name=entry["section_name"], description=entry["subsection_name"], plugin="lsb", suite=self.test.name)
<cr3> eeejay: that example was taken from the lsb_prompt plugin in checkbox-certification
<eeejay> cr3, ah. i will look more closely at that
<cr3> eeejay: so, "yes" to your original question but, just to be clear, not necessarily through assignment (test.description = "foo") as much as through instantiation (above example)
<eeejay> cr3, ok. gotcha
 * eeejay looks at lsb things
<cr3> eeejay: you can then create a test result object like this: TestResult(test, status, entry["log"], entry["duration"])
<cr3> eeejay: to make things easier for you, simply search for _journal_entry_to_result
<cr3> where "journal" is the name given by the lsb folks for their output file
<cr3> eeejay: by the way, remember that you need to fire report-test and report-result evens so that other plugins might know about your new instances
<eeejay> cr3, ah ok
<eeejay> cr3, thanks for the png
<eeejay> cr3, i hung it over my bed
<cr3> eeejay: are you now settled in seattle?
<eeejay> cr3, still looking for a house and such
<cr3> eeejay: so when you say "bed", do you mean "cardboard box under a bridge"? :)
<eeejay> cr3, no - we have homeless shelters here in seattle.
<cr3> too bad, I have lots of good tips for living in a box
<eeejay> cr3, hah
<cr3> for example, gerbils are not only a good source of protein but they can also serve as entertainment too
<eeejay> cr3, i think it will be cleaner if i subclass TestCommand in the MagoInfo plugin
<eeejay> cr3, as opposed to MagoPrompt
<eeejay> bye ara!
<cr3> eeejay: that might preferable but it breaks my heart seeing integrators having to know so much about the core :(
<eeejay> cr3, too late. i have a book deal with o'rielly
<cr3> fortunately, the core isn't too big, but it's more than I feel comfortable exposing
<cr3> "Checkbox: the good, the bad and the ugly"
<cr3> make sure you have a good pic of me for the introduction to the "ugly" chapter
<eeejay> "Control your Roomba with Checkbox"
<eeejay> cr3: http://paste2.org/p/258692
<cr3> eeejay: yeah, SystemExit was evil
<eeejay> cr3, SystemExit is my addition. on't know how you want to deal with it, but it would be nice to be able to kill checkbox when it has a lingering thread
<cr3> eeejay: ah, I used to do sys.exit(1) when KeyboardInterrupt was caught. one moment, I'll check why I removed that
<cr3> eeejay: I made a related fix for bug #327810 in revno 457
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 327810 in checkbox "Interrupt signal not handled properly for cli and gtk interfaces" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/327810
<cr3> eeejay: I'll check if introducing that signal doesn't revert the bug
<eeejay> cr3, Test.command is confusing
<eeejay> cr3, it is a string for a second, and then a TestCommand instance
<cr3> eeejay: yeah, Test.description too. not one of my proudest moments
<eeejay> cr3, i have had some low moments myself, besides living in a homeless shelter
<cr3> eeejay: what behavior changes when you wrap the thread.join call in a try/catch block? I'm running checkbox in cli and gtk mode and I'm not observing that much difference
<cr3> I think what we want is for the parent thread to also exit in the event the child is killed
<eeejay> cr3, right
<eeejay> cr3, i press ctrl+c
<eeejay> cr3, get a KeyboardInterrupt stack trace printed
<eeejay> cr3, but all keeps running
<cr3> it doesn't seem like the exception is being propagated though. if I hit ctrl-c in cli mode when pulsating, I get thrown to the final prompt
<eeejay> cr3, and then i press ctrl+c a gazzilion times in anger, but nothing
<cr3> I get a similar behavior when I kill the pulse window in gtk mode... final propmt
<eeejay> cr3, ok. so we misunderstood each other
<eeejay> a term signal should terminate the entire deal, imho
<cr3> moment... call
<eeejay> cr3, when i get this mago crap working you could experiment with that. they are more complex processes than the usual scripts checkbox runs
<eeejay> cr3: https://code.launchpad.net/~eeejay/+junk/checkbox-mago
<eeejay> cr3, i can't figure out how to fire report-result with the correct TestResult instance
<eeejay> cr3: interface.show_test() returns a new instance that has little to do with the actual test
<eeejay> cr3: lunch!
<cr3> eeejay: ok, off the phone finally!
<eeejay> cr3. finally!
<cr3> eeejay: so, why do you grab the output of stderr in MagoCommand.post_execute?
<eeejay> cr3, because that is where the log output is
<cr3> eeejay: didn't you say mago created a log file?
<cr3> 13:43 < eeejay> cr3, the test results in mago don't go to stdout, they are written to a result file
<eeejay> cr3, there is the regular debug log, which goes to stderr, but the actual results are written to file
<cr3> eeejay: ah, so you grab the debug log in order to find the results file, right?
<eeejay> cr3, xactly!
<cr3> eeejay: does mago support a -o or --output command line parameter to specify the path to the result file?
<eeejay> cr3, now i got it doing "report-test" with the right results, but i don't know what happens now...
<cr3> ... which could potentially take a dash (-) as argument to specify stdout? :)
<eeejay> cr3, probably
<eeejay> cr3, i doubt it supports dash
<eeejay> cr3, but that is minutiae, i figured out how to populate result.data properly.
<eeejay> cr3, it could be pretty, i'll work on that
<eeejay> cr3, but now after report-test, what comes next?
<eeejay> cr3, pushing more changes
<cr3> eeejay: at that point, you probably want to look at shell_prompt.py for the MagoPrompt implementation
<cr3> ie, you want to show a progress bar and run mago in a child thread
<cr3> by the way: directory = Path(default="%(dt_path)s")
<cr3> and you don't want to self._manager.reactor.fire("report-result", result) in MagoCommand
<eeejay> cr3, i only et the right report if i fire it from MagoCommand
<eeejay> cr3, show_test() returns the wrong result
<eeejay> cr3, i already got the progress bar
<cr3> eeejay: mago should be automated, so you shouldn't need to show anything other than the pulse bar
<eeejay> cr3, oh.. so no wizardy pages?
<cr3> eeejay: I suspect MagoPrompt might not even be needed. try changing the plugin from "mago" to "shell" when creating new test instances
<eeejay> cr3, ok
<cr3> eeejay: well, from my understanding of mago, those wizardy pages shouldn't really be necessary
<eeejay> cr3, i wanted it to be an option, to run each individual mago suite interactively
<cr3> eeejay: in that case, s/shell/manual/ :)
 * eeejay first tries shell
<cr3> in other words, since you deriving MagoCommand, you can probably reuse the manual_prompt or shell_prompt plugins
<cr3> base on your sample xml, I'm assuming each mago test has a single result. if this is not necessarily the case, that can be handled too
<cr3> by the way, if you reuse the shell or manual prompt plugins, you shouldn't need to fire the report-result event in MagoCommand.post_execute anymore
<cr3> and, therefore, you shouldn't need to pass the manager instance as an additional argument to the constructor... you might not even need to override the constructor at all
<cr3> eeejay: I hope things are looking good...
<eeejay> cr3, sorry, wifi issues here at the shelter
<eeejay> cr3, everyone is back from lunch at the mission and trying to check e-mail
<cr3> eeejay: I feel we're pretty close to having something working nicely so I might be getting overly excited
 * cr3 gets more coffee.. not bouncing off the walls enough
<eeejay> cr3, if i don't explicitly fire report-result in post_execute(), i don't get the result in the final report
<eeejay> cr3, i just get an empty "skip" result
<eeejay> but if i fire the event, i get both
<cr3> eeejay: can you try: 1. push the current state of your branch; 2. comment out the firing of report-result from post_execute; 3. run checkbox with the argument --log-level=debug; 4. pastebin the output
<eeejay> um
<eeejay> yeah?
<cr3> that reminds me, I need to start using pastebinit
<eeejay> cr3, http://dl.getdropbox.com/u/280491/submission.xml
<eeejay> cr3, http://dl.getdropbox.com/u/280491/checkbox-mago.log
<cr3> eeejay: aha! so, if you're running tests manually: 1. the result status will be taken from the radio buttons which is set to skip by default; 2. the result data will be taken from the comment box.
<cr3> eeejay: try with plugin = "shell" just for kicks
<cr3> perhaps an improvement could be that running the test should reset the radio buttons based on the status of the command
<eeejay> cr3, yes!
<eeejay> cr3,  please
<eeejay> cr3, before i run them as shell, i need to put whitelist blacklists in place
<cr3> eeejay: I'll see if I can kick that change in the trunk quickly, one moment
<eeejay> cr3, it is bizarre how in the gtk user interface in makes a new testresult instead of using the one from the test.
<cr3> the preconception was that the manual feedback was the result
<cr3> if the test outputs data and the user provides a comment, what to do?
<eeejay> the test's result should populate the UI
<eeejay> at least in half-manual tests
<cr3> eeejay: so the comment box should be filled with the output of running the test?
<cr3> I have considered that before but it felt weird to me. if it feels alright to other people, I'm easy
<eeejay> cr3, more importantly the "yes"/"no" should be changed
<cr3> eeejay: I'm done with the gtk interface, now doing the cli interface
<cr3> eeejay: fix pushed
<eeejay> i am off for a bit
<cr3> eeejay: pip pip, cheerio
#ubuntu-testing 2009-06-11
<ara> good morning!
<persia> Has anyone else looked at the Ubuntu Studio alpha 2 builds?  I can't seem to get the -rt kernel to boot post-install.
<ara> persia: I haven't try
<ara> tried, even
<persia> ara, No worries.  I'll bug the team.  Might be that the images fail.
<ara> jcollado, eeejay: people are already talking about mago in the list ;-)
<persia> So, I'm trying to test something in a schroot.  I've used schroot -p to get access to my environment (so X works, etc.).  Unfortunately, /dev doesn't contain the device I seek.  Does anyone happen to have a strategy to work around this?
<sbeattie> persia: did you come up with a solution? I've not used schroot, but I've bind-mounted /dev successfully into other chroots before to solve that problem.
<persia> sbeattie, I ended up finding a way to do my test without direct device access.  I'll give bind-mounting a shot, although I worry about permissions (I tend to use schroot to run things I don't trust on my local system :) )
<sbeattie> you could bind mount just the specific device you need access to, rather than all of /dev
<persia> Really?  How does one do that?
<stgraber> just like you would for a directory
<sbeattie> yep; e.g.  mount -o bind /dev/sdb1 /tmp/sdb1 (where you've touched /tmp/sdb1 to make it exist first)
<persia> Oh, nifty.  I'll definitely try that next time I launch, as it's minimally invasive.
<henter> 06270627hii
<slangasek> we could use some help testing kubuntu ISOs for alpha2, currently there are 0 test results reported in for any of the ISOs
 * fader does some kubuntu alternate amd64 testing
<eeejay> hey cr3
<cr3> eeejay: yo homie
<eeejay> cr3, it's looking good
<eeejay> cr3, now i am at the stage where i am dealing with the test results
<eeejay> cr3, is the launchpad_report xml format what we use?
<cr3> eeejay: excellent, but are you still firing report-result in your MagoCommand?
<eeejay> cr3, no, and that is another buggie
<cr3> eeejay: ideally, you shouldn't be concerned with the resulting report and you should only have to fire a report-result event
<eeejay> cr3, the whole "questions" concept is very manual testing
<cr3> I'm not sure I understand
<eeejay> cr3, right now i added a "prompt" option to the plugin's options
<eeejay> cr3, when it is false, the tests are added as shell plugin tests
<cr3> eeejay: can you push your latest code so that I can have a look at that?
<eeejay> cr3, when true: "manual"
<eeejay> cr3, it is pushed
<cr3> eeejay: interesting...
<eeejay> cr3, how bad is it?
<eeejay> cr3, with prompt being true or false, I want the test results to have the same fields, namely:
<cr3> eeejay: it's good, I really like how you can set the plugin on the fly like that :)
<eeejay> 1. pass/fail/skip 2. duration 3. message
<cr3> eeejay: hm, that's reasonable but I wanted to get someone else's point of view regarding #3
<cr3> fader: yo, got a minute?
<fader> cr3: For you I've got three!
<eeejay> cr3, the whole "comment" field is arbitrary for these kinds of tests. it is a nice addition, but that is not where the data should be attached
<cr3> eeejay: by the way, correct me if I'm wrong but it doesn't seem like you need the mago_prompt plugin anymore, right?
<eeejay> cr3, correct
<eeejay> cr3, it is staying around - just in case :)
<cr3> eeejay: so where should the data be attached then?
<cr3> fader: so, in checkbox, when a manual test has a corresponding script which can be run from the "Test" button, would it be reasonable for the output of the command to populate the comment box?
<eeejay> cr3, result.data is fine, but the way it is martialled in launchpad_report doesn't seem right
<fader> cr3: From a simplicity of test creation point of view, sure.  From a user-experience point of view, I don't like it. :(
<fader> IMO the comments box should be for the user and for the user alone.  If I start seeing stuff pop up in there I'm going to get nervous and wonder if it's safe to edit.
<eeejay> cr3, fader, i think we might need to introduce a new UI for this. it doesn't match the manual testing experience
<fader> Plus the cases where people will want to edit or delete the info that gets populated there... it just feels unsafe :(
<fader> (Sorry, eejay)
<cr3> fader: fyi, I have changed the behavior of the radio buttons to be set to pass/fail depending on the result of running the script. I thought that was reasonable though
 * eeejay agrees
<fader> Yeah, I saw that discussion... that's a Good Thing.
<eeejay> cr3, akshully, that might be problematic..
<fader> Nice little usability boost!
<eeejay> let's say video test
<eeejay> the gst script returns status 0
<charlie-tca> anyone else having issues restarting the desktop cd?
<eeejay> doesn't mean the user saw the video correctly
<fader> eeejay: It seems to me that as long as the user can change the value to 'fail' that's not a big deal
<cr3> eeejay: for most cases though, it seems that the behavior is at least helpful to the user, not authoritative for the user. otherwise, the test wouldn't have to be manual anyways
<fader> We're saying "Checkbox thinks this thing worked correctly.  Did it really?"
<eeejay> fader: cr3: i would like to see an alternative show_test() method, instead of changing the behavior of this one
<cr3> eeejay: what you're asking for is a way to select the tests which the user may or may not want to run, right?
<eeejay> fader: cr3: the radio button change is very subtle, not really noticeable
<eeejay> cr3, yeah. but not upfront
<eeejay> cr3, allow the user to watch the test
<eeejay> cr3, and then populate a UI
<fader> I forget.... what does the radiobutton default to now after a test?
<eeejay> cr3, which could even be read-only, except for a comment field
<cr3> fader: it remains in skip state
<eeejay> .. which i think is the correct behavior for manual tests
<cr3> eeejay: wait, are you saying you want the test to: 1. run automatically; 2. populate the ui; 3. ask for feedback from the user?
<eeejay> cr3, 3 - give the user an _option_ for additional comments
<cr3> eeejay: as provided by the current ui, right?
<eeejay> cr3, just like the current manual plugin
<eeejay> cr3, could we talk on the phone?
<fader> Heh
<eeejay> fader: cr3: skype conference?
<fader> eeejay: You don't realize that cr3 has a direct brain-link to IRC :)
<cr3> eeejay: that's what I once did but then I introduced hibernate and suspend tests, imagine the user experience then: user is running a test and then clicks the "Next" button. suddenly, his machine hibernates for no apparent reason :)
<eeejay> cr3, brilliant :)
<cr3> eeejay: my motivation at the time is that I found it redundant for the user to have to click on the "Test" button, so I thought it was helpful to just run the test :)
<cr3> eeejay: ideally, I would like to solve both hibernate and mago use cases in a consistent way instead of introducing all kinds of variations
<eeejay> cr3, i agree
<cr3> eeejay: even in the case of mago tests, I think the user might get surprised if applications suddenly start popping up without their prior and explicit consent or, at least, some action on their part
<eeejay> cr3, the action on their part is "run test", we could make it clearer
<cr3> that being said, lets revisit the problems with the current manual user experience
<eeejay> "run automated UI test"
<eeejay> dunno
<eeejay> cr3, the current manual experience is good, imho
<eeejay> cr3, that is why i don't want to touch it, but create a new UI that matches mago tests
<cr3> eeejay: I would have the description of the test be explicit but keep a consistent "Test" button which can consistently have the same shortcut (Alt-t)
<eeejay> cr3, i am just going to come up with a patch as a proof of concept
<eeejay> cr3, but first i will eat a sandwich
<sbeattie> iiiinteresting, ubiquity just crashed on the kubuntu live installer.
 * fader wishes he could click a "give sandwich" button.
<cr3> eeejay: I really don't see a problem with the description of the test saying something like: This will test gedit functionality. Click on the Test button to run the tests automatically.
<cr3> fader: that would have to be run by the dbus backend so that you could also run: sudo give sandwich
<fader> cr3: Wow, I should have seen that coming.
<cr3> fader: that was pretty predictable indeed, I will try harder next time
<fader> :)
<fader> http://mirror.servut.us/kuvat/push%20button,%20receive%20bacon.jpg
<cr3> fader: the problem is that the sign is probably for a dryer in the bathroom... even I can't come up with something to do with bacon in the bathroom
 * cr3 is lacking imagination :(
<fader> cr3: "He doesn't know how to use the three shells!"
<cr3> what the heck am I talking about, bacon is always good wherever you are
<cr3> fader: very good point, I spent many a sleepless nights pondering those darn three shells
<davmor2> fader: how are you dude?
<fader> davmor2: brilliant and stunningly good-looking.  You?
 * davmor2 picks myself up off the floor.
<davmor2> Dude you really need to clean that mirror from time to time ;)
<davmor2> Fine thanks.  Racing around like a headless chicken but other than that okay :)
<fader> Heh... it keeps you busy.  Off the streets and out of trouble, right?
<davmor2> fader: I know but I could do with being paid too :)
 * charlie-tca thinks some people want it all ;-)
<davmor2> charlie-tca: eating helps you know it's true :)
<charlie-tca> Once in a while, anyway
<charlie-tca> I haven't eaten in two days, again
<charlie-tca> I am thinking I need to, though
<fader> I have a great idea for a company.  Busy people can pay me to eat for them.  (Naturally I'd want high-end clients who are just too busy to eat their five-star meals.)
<charlie-tca> heh, just might work
 * davmor2 no good looking at me then :D
<cr3> fader: you could also offer to go to the bathroom for them as an added bonus, no charge
<charlie-tca> ohh, I would pay for that!
<fader> cr3: Nah, I'm going to focus on my core competency here.  I'll leave the add-ons for third parties.
 * fader mutters something about leveraging synergies to grow the brand...
<cr3> fader: you're missing out on two potential customers in this channel: charlie-tca and myself
<fader> cr3: I've seen what you eat.  You couldn't pay me enough to go to the bathroom for you.
<davmor2> cr3: he did say 5 star meals though dude ;)
<fader> ;)
<cr3> yeah, meow mix probably doesn't qualify as "5 start"
<cr3> err, "star" even
<davmor2> cr3: It might do if your a cat :D
<fader> I'm definitely not going to the bathroom for cats.
<charlie-tca> Seems cleaner than dogs
<fader> Hey, does the kubuntu oem install normally have a desktop icon for 'prepare for shipping' the way the ubuntu (gnome) oem install does?
<davmor2> fader: yes
<fader> davmor2: Thanks, that's what I thought.
<davmor2> it's normally in the desktop folder
 * fader is off to Launchpad.
<davmor2> fader: first check and see if it's in the menu
<fader> davmor2: Yeah, I didn't see it there unfortunately.
<fader> There's also nothing in ~oem or ~oem/Desktop
<fader> Er, there are things there but not oem-config related :)
<cr3> pip pip, cheerio
<persia> Anyone bored and feel like testing UNR?
<fader> BRB, got to switch network connections here
<fader> What did I miss?
<davmor2> fader: just to double check you had installed the oem part right ;)
<fader> Hehe yeah
<fader> I had the same thought but was reassured when I realized I was logged in as 'oem' and it said 'oem temporary user' (or whatever it says) as my username
<davmor2> i'm just confirming it for you :)
 * fader hugs davmor2.
<davmor2> persia: just finished dling it
<persia> davmor2, Then you've beaten me :)
<persia> Apparently all the regular testers took a break for this alpha, which leaves the rest of us :)
<davmor2> 20meg BB
<davmor2> persia: no it's just I've been busy ;)
<persia> Oh.  I thought plars and StevenK usually did the UNR testing.  Sorry to exclude you.
<davmor2> Oh yes
<davmor2> persia: I just throw my hat in the ring from time to time :)
<davmor2> fader:  can you try a resize on kubuntu against an existing install please
<davmor2> with the existing having ext4 for the fs
<fader> davmor2: Roger wilco... I'm just finishing up an install now so you have good timing
<fader> davmor2: You don't mind if it's an alternate install rather than desktop do you?
<davmor2> My issue is on live but it might be good to see if it affects alt too
<fader> Huh, I don't seem to have the option.
<fader> Maybe I munged something in my last install... let me play with this a bit.
 * sbeattie tries to reproduce as well.
<sbeattie> davmor2: worked here.
<davmor2> meh just me on hw then?
<fader> Okay, resize has shown up for me this time with only a single partition.  Does it not pop up if you have too complex a partition layout for it to handle?
<fader> My internal clock is set to EAT... back in a bit
<eeejay> hey fader
<eeejay> fader, have you ever edited the checkbox glade file?
<fader> eeejay: I don't believe so... why?
<eeejay> fader, because there are custom widgets in it
<fader> eeejay: cr3 might snap off my fingers if I started poking around at the internals of it
<eeejay> fader: and i think you need a glade catalog file to compliment it
<fader> eeejay: Yeah, I can't help you with that then :(
<eeejay> fader: darns!
<davmor2> fader: I got prepare for shipping in my kde
<fader> davmor2: Is this with the alt CD?
<eeejay> davmor2: where will you ship kde to?
<fader> Hehe
<davmor2> eeejay: endusers
<davmor2> fader: no live
<eeejay> davmor2: typical
<fader> davmor2: Hmm, I'll try it again with the alt CD next
<davmor2> eeejay: who else would you like kde to be shipped to ;)
<eeejay> davmor2: the world's hungry
<davmor2> eeejay: wouldn't they still be hungry
<davmor2> I'd of thought food would of been better :)
<fader> o_O
<eeejay> i think they could use all the help they could get
<slangasek> fader: I hear there may be something missing from the kubuntu alternate OEM stuff?
<fader> slangasek: Yeah, I didn't get the 'prepare for shipping' icon
<fader> I filed a bug but I will retest momentarily... I can't be sure it wasn't an ID10-T error.
<slangasek> fader: does that mean the OEM install process fails?  I'm not familiar with that icon
<fader> slangasek: There was no way to finalize the install and prep it for the end-user to receive.  It kept the 'oem' user and didn't present the first boot stuff that the user is supposed to get at first boot.
<fader> First boot first boot
<slangasek> fader: ok
<fader> slangasek: I will retest and see if it was the crack I had for lunch :)
<slangasek> I guess I'm inclined to pass on documenting this in the errata anyway, supposing that OEM mode is not a significant use case for our early-alpha testers
#ubuntu-testing 2009-06-12
<fader> Yeah, I'd imagine you're probably right.  :)  Still seemed worth filing a bug though.
<persia> I don't know if it's related, but r669 of oem-config has the comment "Declare GTK frontend as "NotShowIn=KDE;" rather than
<persia> "OnlyShowIn=GNOME;XFCE;" (LP: #163518)."
<persia> bug #163518
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 163518 in oem-config ".desktop files say OnlyShowIn=GNOME, should be NotShowIn=KDE;" [Wishlist,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163518
<fader> persia: I'm not sure if that's related or not.  My guess is that the .desktop file for the 'prepare for shipping' icon should have been created in ~oem somewhere, but it wasn't on my system
<fader> Does anyone have an OEM Kubuntu install still up?
<persia> fader, Hrm.  My reading of that was that the icon wasn't to show in KDE anyway.  I presume someone is working on a proper KDE port of the tool, which would get it's own icon.
<fader> persia: Yeah, tough to say without a system to compare it to. :/  Though it sounds like it worked for davmor2 on the live CD, so I'm leaning toward bug on the alternate
<fader> Or user error, I still haven't ruled out that I munged something :)
<persia> IF it worked on the alternate, than it may be that r669 hasn't been pushed into images yet.
<persia> s/alternate/live/
<persia> Or there may already be a KDE front-end.
<fader> Okay, rerunning the OEM install... let's see what happens.
<eeejay> cr3, hey hey
<cr3> eeejay: yo ho ho
<eeejay> cr3: question: how do you edit the glade file?
<fader> bork bork bork
<eeejay> cr3: glade-3 effed it up
<cr3> eeejay: glade-2
<cr3> <!DOCTYPE glade-interface SYSTEM "http://glade.gnome.org/glade-2.0.dtd">
<eeejay> cr3: for real?
<eeejay> cr3: ok
<cr3> eeejay: dude, that file dates back a long time
<eeejay> cr3: so we could skip glade3 and go straight for gtkbuilder
<cr3> eeejay: you know, I once considered making it possible for plugins to define their own glade in order to customize the interface
<cr3> that got postponed because there wasn't that much need for it and I fear it might start making the interface inconsistent
<cr3> I like the fact the user can predictably know that each manual test will look more or less the same
<eeejay> cr3, i borked the glade file when i opened it in glade-3, so i started prototyping directly in pygtk
<cr3> you could also prototype in gimp :)
<eeejay> cr3: it will also cause a split between cli and gtk
<eeejay> true
<cr3> eeejay: that's another thing I like, the base UserInterface class provides a fixed set of user interactions which can be derived by each of the interface implementations, to which I'd like to add qt one of these days
<eeejay> cr3: yeah, i like that setup too
<cr3> if we get package testing useful enough for the kde folks, I should ask them for an implementation
<fader> Allegedly QT Designer can import glade files.
<cr3> eeejay: I tried to make the show_* methods in the UserInterface class kinda generic, with show_test as the only real exception
<fader> It might not be too tough to get a KDE UI
<fader> Hmm, still get the same issue with the alternate kubuntu CD in OEM mode
<fader> persia: ^^
<fader> Outta here for the night...
 * fader waves.
<ara> good morning all :)
<eeejay> cr3, morning ho
<cr3> eeejay: ya man
<eeejay> cr3, would you be receptive of a checkbox branch that uses gtkbuilder?
<cr3> eeejay: I'm not very familiar with gtkbuilder, is it like glade but more better?
<eeejay> cr3, glade is being deprecated
<eeejay> cr3, next GNOME release is supposed to have zero glade reliance
<cr3> eeejay: such a branch would be quite welcome then :)
<eeejay> cr3, excellent, thanks :)
<cr3> eeejay: but before, I think heno and ara would prefer we land mago integration so that it can start being used
<eeejay> cr3, it's a 30 minute deal, i spent time converting accerciser a while ago, so i know the tricks
<cr3> eeejay: gtk-builder-convert and voila? :)
<eeejay> cr3, a bit code massaging
<cr3> eeejay: cool, could you push gtkbuilder migration as a branch separate from mago integration?
<eeejay> cr3, of course
<cr3> man, I wish I had to be converted so that I could get a massage too :(
 * cr3 steps out for grub, the other boot loader
<Cut_em2_it> hello
<Cut_em2_it> ?
<cr3> Cut_em2_it: hi there
<Cut_em2_it> on your testing page, it says that the next test is on March 30, 2009?
<cr3> Cut_em2_it: oups, which page is that?
<cr3> Cut_em2_it: sorry, I need to step out for a moment, back in a moment
<Cut_em2_it> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/UbuntuTestingDay/20090330
<Cut_em2_it> k
<cr3> Cut_em2_it: I'll send an email out to a couple people about that page and the parent page
<Cut_em2_it> ok
<Cut_em2_it> thanks
<eeejay> hey cr3: more silly questions
<eeejay> cr3: what are, and how do i use test attachements?
<eeejay> cr3, it doesn't seem like any plugin uses them
<cr3> eeejay: attachments: /etc/shadow
<cr3> or attachments: cat /etc/shadow
<cr3> it's just a newline separated list of files or commands
<eeejay> cr3, yeah. i understood that from the code
<eeejay> cr3, are attachments things that get attached after a test has run?
<cr3> checkbox-certification/suites/bootchart.txt uses it
 * eeejay looks
<cr3> it gets attached upon reporting. I'm not sure if launchpad supports that concept, I haven't implemented it anyhow
<cr3> I only use it on the commercial side
<eeejay> interesting concept
<eeejay> cr3, so i think perhaps the mago log should be an attachment
<cr3> eeejay: my original idea named the parameter "debug" because I thought it would be useful to attach supplementary debugging information to tests
<eeejay> cr3, the problem being that it is singleton (ie. not associated with a set of results)
<eeejay> cr3, but with the actual test
<eeejay> cr3, so consecutive runs would overwrite it
<cr3> eeejay: that should be fine, as long as it "overwrites" rather than "appends"
<cr3> eeejay: err, maybe my understanding is premature: if mago will be run multiple times during one checkbox run, then that may pose a problem indeed
<eeejay> cr3, yeah, but i am afraid a split might occur, between results and mago log
<cr3> if that's the case, maybe I should reconsider associating attachments with results rather than tests
<eeejay> zactly
<cr3> just to make sure we understand each other, it would work if the logs were captured immediately after the test is run, right?
<eeejay> cr3, what i started doing was making a structure in results.data
<eeejay> yeah, that would be the idea
<cr3> I didn't have a use case for associating attachments with results before but now I do, I'll report a bug and make the necessary changes soonish
<cr3> it sounds like attachments are what you need rather than shoving everything in result.data
<eeejay> cr3, yeah
<eeejay> cr3, i would like to have an attachment, and a field for user comments
<eeejay> cr3, so the comments would stay in data
<cr3> eeejay: agreed, that's the way it ought to be
<eeejay> cr3, did you see my gtkbuilder branch? does it kick ass?
 * eeejay uses test.attachment in the meantime.
<cr3> eeejay: I've subscribed you to the bug I created, #386545
<cr3> eeejay: by the way, my current attachment implementation makes the assumption that if a test is skipped then attachments should be ignored. do you think that's reasonable?
<eeejay> cr3, um kinda
<eeejay> cr3, we have a mago concept of error
<cr3> eeejay: I haven't noticed your gtkbuilder branch, have you submitted it for review?
<eeejay> cr3, when things go horribly wrong in the automation
<eeejay> cr3, yup
<eeejay> cr3, anyway I thought of using "skip" with the error message
<eeejay> cr3, https://code.launchpad.net/~eeejay/checkbox/gtkbuilder/+merge/7391
<cr3> eeejay: hm, that's an interesting use case but I'm not sure I agree
<cr3> eeejay: but I don't really have a solution though
<eeejay> cr3, it is not perfect. but that was my plan, re: your question
<cr3> it seems like we need another status like "the test itself failed"
<eeejay> cr3, yeah: "error"?
<cr3> but I'm really afraid to introduce more statuses, I want to keep things freaking simple
 * eeejay agrees
<cr3> I'll have a look at the some posix testing standard if I can find it, maybe it could convince me to have more statuses
<cr3> eeejay: is there any problems in running the gtkbuilder version on older releases of ubuntu, like dapper or gutsy for example?
<eeejay> cr3, possibly, yes
<cr3> eeejay: dapper and gutsy are about to be eol, so we should at least make sure it runs on hardy and we could release soonish
<cr3> I think dapper is going eol on July 1st, so I'd be comfortable releasing gtkbuilder on that date... assuming hardy works, of course
<eeejay> cr3, ok
<cr3> eeejay: your changes look good but I'll need to look deeper into the hypertextview part, it seems hairy
<eeejay> cr3, yeah, i created a catalog for it
<cr3> eeejay: I thought we'd dispense with glade altogether
<eeejay> cr3, dispense?
<cr3> grep -ri glade * || echo 'no more glade'
#ubuntu-testing 2009-06-13
<eeejay> cr3, ah
<eeejay> cr3, gladeui is good
<eeejay> cr3, libglade is bad
<eeejay> cr3, meaning the actual glade application is still called glade, and it is still used
<eeejay> cr3, but the files it produces are gtkbuilder files
<eeejay> cr3, do you have a last.fm profile?
<cr3> eeejay: sorry dude, I need to jet. I hope we can pick this up either on Monday or this weekend
<eeejay> yup
<eeejay> cr3, don't play too hard
<cr3> cool, pip pip
#ubuntu-testing 2010-06-14
<davmor2> cr3: morning dude thought it was quite on here no fader ;)
<cr3> davmor2: "on here no fader"?
<davmor2> quiet no quite and it makes more sense
#ubuntu-testing 2010-06-16
<davmor2> morning all
<davmor2> ara how's berlin?
<ara> hey davmor2!
<ara> davmor2, good thanks, after a couple of days cleaning, the place looks like a home now
 * ara -> lunch
<davmor2> morning fader_
<fader_> davmor2: Hey dude, what's shakin'?
<davmor2> fader_: the tree tops outside in the wind
<ara> davmor2, ping
<davmor2> ara: hello
<ara> hey davmor2, as part of this blueprint:
<ara> davmor2, https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/qa-maverick-iso-testcases-review
<ara> we need to create an upgrade test for wubi installations
<ara> davmor2, would it be different that the one described at http://testcases.qa.ubuntu.com/Testing/Cases/DesktopUpgrade
<ara> ?
<davmor2> no, once wubi is installed it should (at least that is the theory) act like any other install
<ara> davmor2, ok, thanks, then it is only adding that to the tracker
<ara> davmor2, thanks!
<davmor2> sound like it ;)
 * ara hugs davmor2
 * ara takes a break
<ara> meeting now at #ubuntu-quality
<nagappan> ara, can I join ?
<ara> nagappan, sure!
<ara> nagappan, you're more than welcome
<nagappan> ara, thanks :)
<dany69> hi all
<dany69> i need some help from admin. it is possible?
<fader_> dany69: Not sure what you are looking for, so I can't say
<fader_> dany69: This channel is specifically about testing Ubuntu so regardless you probably need to look elsewhere anyway :)
<dany69> i need to find a complete list of compatible notebook's with ubuntu 10.04
<fader_> dany69: Ah, reasonable... let me see what I can get you
<fader_> dany69: http://webapps.ubuntu.com/certification/list/?release=10.04%20LTS&category=Laptop
<fader_> Those are the systems that have been tested by Canonical and officially certified on 10.04 (currently -- that list will grow)
<fader_> That doesn't mean those are the only notebooks that work in 10.04 of course, just that those are the ones Canonical has certified
<fader_> dany69: You might also be interested in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=135
<dany69> i understand
<fader_> Both of these have more information from the community
<dany69> i have been try to install ubuntu on my old laptop's and i think was broken my dvd-rm firmware.
<dany69> it was working, but after i maked upgrade to my kernel, my dvd-rw does'nt work anymore. also into windows
<dany69> i will wait to  grow that list, there are just two models of asus there
<dany69> :D
<dany69> 10x for the help.
<fader_> dany69: You might want to file a bug on launchpad.net as well -- if it is an issue with Ubuntu it may be something that other people can help fix :)
<fader_> dany69: No problem... good luck :)
<arcane> !maverick
<ubot4> Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 2010 - Maverick is Not released and Not Stable, discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
#ubuntu-testing 2010-06-17
<ara> good morning all
#ubuntu-testing 2010-06-18
<ara> good morning
<davmor2> morning all
<davmor2> ara: don't tell me you moved to Germany just to get free last.fm,  that's really drastic ;)
<ara> davmor2, hehehe :D
<ara> davmor2, no, but it is a side benefit
#ubuntu-testing 2010-06-20
<MadNachos> what is the correct channel for maverick discussion?
<jtatum> generally #ubuntu+1 MadNachos
<MadNachos> thanks jtatum
<jtatum> no worries :)
#ubuntu-testing 2011-06-13
<popey> hullo...
<popey> who "owns" http://blog.qa.ubuntu.com
<jpds> popey: ara/pedro?
<hggdh> popey: theoretically the QA folks (myself included). Anything special?
<hggdh> hum. Sort of old news there
<popey> hggdh: we're auditing planet ubuntu and need to put an ubuntu member as an "owner" of it
<hggdh> popey: oh, OK. I could be the one, but I will check
<popey> thanks
<hggdh> popey: still there?
<popey> yes
<hggdh> popey: you can set blog.qa.ubuntu.com under my id -- hggdh2.
<popey> ok
<popey> thanks
<hggdh> popey: blog.qa.u.c is being deprecated for qa.ubuntu.com; do we have an owner for qa.ubuntu.com?
<hggdh> or, actually, is it being planetised?
<popey> no idea ☺
<hggdh> hum
<hggdh> will check on this also
<hggdh> popey: read Nigel's post. Do you still need to find tcarrez?
<popey> no
<hggdh> k
#ubuntu-testing 2011-06-14
<hakimsheriff> Hello everyone
<GreatOldOne> hi hakimsheriff
<hggdh> jibel: the metacity bug is bug 797078
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 797078 in metacity (Ubuntu) "metacity crashed with SIGABRT in raise() (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/797078
<brendand> jibel - can i use the tools in ubuntu-server-iso-testing to offer my machine as a slave for jenkins.qa.ubuntu-uk.org?
<brendand> i want to be jenkins slave
<kamusin> is ubiquity broken in the daily oneiric iso right?
<charlie-tca1> The images are broken, yes
<kamusin> thank you charlie-tca1 ;)
<charlie-tca1> yw
<charlie-tca1> You are welcome
<hakimsheriff> Hello everyone
<mpoirier> all, will the natty installer automatically install a 64 bit kernel on a 64 bit machine ?
#ubuntu-testing 2011-06-17
<mncb> Hi all! I have one question. I wanted to test ubuntu 11.10 and downloaded new fresh iso, but i failed to burn it 'cuz it's bigger than standard iso disk (700). where is the problem? How can I test it on real hardware if it can't be burned for cd?
<patdk-wk> you can test it many ways
<patdk-wk> burn to usb stick
<patdk-wk> burn to dvd
<mncb> is it possible to burn it to dvd?
<patdk-wk> but normally the iso image is never small enough for a cd, till alpha is released
<patdk-wk> sure
<mncb> ok, i'll try it. hope it'll work out
<mncb> thanks!
<patdk-wk> I normally netinstall my machines, so they never use a cd
<mncb> i just wanted to test alpha1 to help QA team.
<micahg> hi, is there a testers list I can copy on an e-mail requesting testing for Firefox 5 final and friends?
<stgraber> micahg: you can probably use ubuntu-qa for that
<stgraber> micahg: ubuntu-qa@lists.ubuntu.com that's
<micahg> stgraber: thanks
<sbeattie> micahg: there is a specific testers list https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-testing but it's probably worth cc:ing ubuntu-qa as well.
<micahg> sbeattie: k, thanks
<sbeattie> micahg: oh, bah, there's no list for that (all direct contacts) and it just says to subscribe to ubuntu-qa, so I guess that's the way to go.
<micahg> ah, ok
#ubuntu-testing 2011-06-18
<micahg> if anyone can approve my e-mail to the ubuntu-qa list, that would be appreciated
#ubuntu-testing 2012-06-11
<balloons> can anyone help a gdb/strace newbie out? I have a program that is generating errors immediately upon startup. I'd like to be able to get a more full trace on the errors, but they aren't actually crashing the program. If I run the program with gdb, and then start it, since there is no crash, I'm not able to backtrace.
<balloons> I guess I'm simply trying to trace what is throwing these warnings, even though it doesn't crash the program
<balloons> phillw, you about?
<phillw> balloons: yeah.
#ubuntu-testing 2012-06-12
<jibel> good morning
<akamustang> hi
<akamustang> hi
<akamustang> hi
<cwayne> hi
<akamustang> cwayne: hi
#ubuntu-testing 2012-06-13
<TheLordOfTime> is the QA team the team that determines whether a package version is viable for Ubuntu releases?
<TheLordOfTime> or is that the dev team or respective repository section manager team (MOTU, for instance, for universe/multiverse)
<TheLordOfTime> lost connection, did anyone say anything in response to my question?
<astraljava> balloons: I hope I wasn't too late. :)
<balloons> astraljava, no, no worries.. glad you made it
<astraljava> No, I meant your wiki page. :)
<balloons> astraljava, HAH!
<balloons> long day for me.. no, your not too late
<balloons> thank you for posting something
<astraljava> I just hope it benefits your case. :)
<gaspa> hi, is there a way to automatically test unity lenses? (unity lenses unit testing... tongue-twisters :P )
<njin> Hello gaspa , I think is better to post on #ubuntu-unity
<gaspa> njin: thanks. will do.
<cwayne> gaspa: take a look into "autopliot" :)
<gaspa> cwayne: it needs to have unity running, right?
<cwayne> gaspa: aye
<gaspa> ok, thanks.
#ubuntu-testing 2012-06-14
<xnox> Anyone with Jenkins knowledge, is this https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/precise-adt-ubiquity/ARCH=i386,label=albali/46/console a bug in the test-case (real test failure) or a bug in setting up the test environment?
<pitti> xnox: bug in jenkins
<pitti> jibel knows about it
<xnox> ok cool, thanks.
<jibel> xnox, it's a bug in the initialization of the VMs when they are created or cloned concurrently.
<xnox> aha, thanks for the insight
<xnox> can these be filtered and not notified to foundations mailing list please?
<xnox> until fixed properly
<phillw> Hi skaet is the 28th June the Day the Dailies are plucked for manual respinning, or the A2 release date? (I don't trust me reading that calendar!!).
<skaet> hi phillw,  A2 goes out on 6/28,  however we'll start updating the pad on 6/25
<phillw> Okies, thanks skaet I falls just as my exam resit on 29th, So I want to give Lubuntu-QA as much warning as possible :D
<phillw> s/I/It
<skaet> :0
<skaet> :) even.
<phillw> Heck, those guys know what they're doing. I have no fears over them keeping things on track. You are on their ML list anyway, as are our Devs.
<phillw> I'll go twist the arm of wxl to cover for me.
<phillw> balloons: ping
<balloons> philw, pong
<phillw> hi balloons just seen a mention of new kernel testing for the 12.04.1; it seems the 'red' bugs are not appearing correctly on http://packages.qa.dev.stgraber.org/qatracker/milestones/223/builds ?
<phillw> balloons: use tab complete ... it's two X ll's :P
<balloons> how are they not appearing correctly?
<balloons> phillw, it doesn't like to tab complete your name, lol
<stgraber> they don't show all the bug informations because it's the staging site and doesn't update from LP (though I suppose I could run the script on there too)
<phillw> balloons: I get "No information on this bug, bugs are updtaed every 5 minutes"
<balloons> ahh.. good catch
<phillw> It would help people know about them? ;)
<balloons> look at that, they are all broken now
<balloons> well, your in luck my friend
<phillw> one day, you will be to B* off :D
<phillw> *tell me to B* off*
<balloons> phillw, rather unlikely.. you've been a ton of fun to have around
<balloons> but eh, maybe we're just both crazy
<balloons> stgraber, see above -- is there a reason why http://packages.qa.dev.stgraber.org/qatracker/milestones/223/builds/16265/testcases/1301/results isn't showing bug information when you hover?
<stgraber> balloons: yes, see above "they don't show all the bug informations because it's the staging site and doesn't update from LP (though I suppose I could run the script on there too)"
<phillw> he he, stop teasing eachother & get the information there for those kind enough to test :P
<balloons> stgraber, no, it's not important
<balloons> phillw, the extra special news is that the new stuff is being migrated next week to the isotracker site itself.. I'll be sending an announce about it
<balloons> so, the kernel testing will move over, and in effect the bug will be fixed then
<balloons> :-)
<phillw> balloons: excellent news, you have read I'll miss the push for A2... such is life :/
<balloons> next week you can iron out the new isotracker release?
<balloons> sound like a deal? :-)
<phillw> I'm your slave for a week :)
<balloons> we're going to pretest the dailies anyways.. you could test one and make sure there aren't anymore nuiasances for folks during a2
<balloons> awesome!
<phillw> piglet, my DRU, will take a while to pull in an ISO due to 512K/b internet speed here, but zsync runs well.
<phillw> anyone with good b/band speed ~2-4 Mb/s have found the VM's on sii to be okay, as they're throwing a lot of GUI data about.
<balloons> how are you connecting up to them again?
<patdk-wk> hmm?
<phillw> I'm limited in dedicated IP addresses, the DE's go in via virt-manager as you need 'X' for GUI stuff.
<balloons> ahh, so vnc
<phillw> we do ask that people don't go break the other VM's :D
<balloons> I ask because I thought maybe you'd try something like x2go or nomachine
<balloons> i did a freenx server for a bit.. pretty neat, and fast for everyone
<balloons> vnc uses too much bandwidth
<phillw> balloons: nope, I still have not used VNC. You can ssh in if you use the -X function and remove the worries of security from VNC
<phillw> I'm a server person, so much prefer ssh :)
<phillw> anything using 'X' eats up bandwidth, but one of our guys with 2Mb/s said Lubuntu was quite usuable, he did know it was not like a full install, but better than using CD-Live environment.
<phillw> which reminds me, I have to tell our irc server about the outside world! It only knows its MAC address at the moment :P
<balloons> phillw, haha
<balloons> the outside world :-) it's a big and scary place
<phillw> balloons: it is a Security Enhanced Linux installation ..... I think the bid bad world need worry more :P
<phillw> but, we do know have several Ubuntu servers running as VM's
#ubuntu-testing 2012-06-15
<jamespage> jibel, do you guys have anything that does piuparts style testing in the QA lab ATM?
<jibel> jamespage, no, we have something that pbuilds packages but not piuparts. That'd be a good addition to the lab's toolset
<jamespage> jibel, OK - zul is going todo something for this style of testing for openstack - will make is re-usable
<jibel> jamespage, ok, he can ping me directly if he wants to deploy it in the lab.
<jamespage> jibel: do you have time to join the conversation in ubuntu-server?
<jibel> jamespage, sure
#ubuntu-testing 2012-06-16
<phillw> balloons: you busy?
#ubuntu-testing 2012-06-17
<chilicuil> hi, I'm looking at http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/219/builds and some .iso images have more testcases that others, what's the process to add new testcases to the one's that have few?
<jono> chilicuil, you are probably best emailing balloons
<chilicuil> jono: ok, I'll try first doing ping
<chilicuil> balloons: hi, I'm looking at http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/219/builds and some .iso images have more testcases that others, what's the process to add new testcases to the one's that have few?
